# Quad of the Month Winners!!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Our First ever QOTM For April 2011 is Mini Bogger!

*April 2011 QOTM*

2010 Yamaha Big Bear 400
-Custom 4" CATVOS with arched A-arms
-Highlifter springs powdercoated blue
-28" skinny outlaws
-SS 212's
-Snorkel
-EPI clutch kit
-HMF utility
-Backrest 
























Now: 















and an action shot:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*May's Winner: Quick660!
*


08 Tcat
32" Terms on Superatv beadlocks
6in CATVOS
3.6 gears w RDC billet sidecover
LE bumpers
55w HIDs
Supertrapp Mudslinger
Fiberglass Audio


----------

